# Wait time for a Spanish Passport



## gooner85 (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi there,

I'm not sure if anyone can help me. I was wondering if anyone had any info on the waiting timeframes for applying for a Spanish Passport. I am unable to find any info on this and have heard it can take a very long time. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I have been told that unless you are a Spanish National, you will have to be resident in Spain for at least 10 years before you can apply.

However if you open a business it is a lot less, my friends obtained Spanish Nationality after three years, they are florists, and from Argentina,

Hepa


----------



## gooner85 (Sep 2, 2010)

Hepa said:


> I have been told that unless you are a Spanish National, you will have to be resident in Spain for at least 10 years before you can apply.
> 
> However if you open a business it is a lot less, my friends obtained Spanish Nationality after three years, they are florists, and from Argentina,
> 
> Hepa


My friend has been living in Spain for 12 years but has not applied for a Spanish passport as she has heard horror stories of the paperwork taking years. I am not sure if this is true but I have not been able to find any information on paperwork timeframes.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

gooner85 said:


> My friend has been living in Spain for 12 years but has not applied for a Spanish passport as she has heard horror stories of the paperwork taking years. I am not sure if this is true but I have not been able to find any information on paperwork timeframes.


By resident, it means you have to have had official residente for 10 years.

The only way to find out for sure is to ask at the office which deals with citizenship in the area where she resides,

Hepa


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

Information about obtaining Spanish nationality can be found here:

Ministerio de Justicia

Once applied for there is an online facility to track the progress of your application.

Hepa, I think your friends were able to obtain their nationality in only three years because they are Latin Americans not because they opened a business.


----------



## gooner85 (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you both for your help


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Beachcomber said:


> Information about obtaining Spanish nationality can be found here:
> 
> Ministerio de Justicia
> 
> ...


Well they told me it was because they had opened a business and advised me to do the same, however they are a pair of P*ss taking B*stards, so who knows.
I won't be opening a business, I have already worked for 50 years.

Hepa


----------

